# Nationals - Anyone writing to the Hilton Corporate Office?



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello,

Has anyone contacted the Hilton about the treatment we received at Nationals? 

I am going to write a letter, watching the maintenance guy walking down the hallway - saying "woof, woof" and laughing was one think - I SAW w/my own eyes. 

Meg's spider bites were awful.

Calling about barking dogs, when there were not barking dogs - was upsetting.

I just wanted to know if anyone had followed thru yet or started writing yet.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Spiders and spider bites??!?! okay that would have been a deal breaker for me and that hotel. omg..that's really awful.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

And security knocking on the doors of rooms with no dogs barking and then when dogs started up because there was someone knocking on the door, calling on the radios and reporting them for barking. 

WRONG!

What happened with Meg's spider bites? I missed that!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Meg got bit on the neck the first night, the arm on Saturday! 

and when she went to do an incident report, they didn't want to give her a copy.
it was 4 pages long. 

horrible..
and taking dogs out of the room - totally illegal!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I spoke directly with one of the people who were kicked out. It was the nice older gentleman who wore kilts while participating in obedience. He and his wife came back from dinner around 8:30pm and their key didn't work, the desk gave them another one, the next evening their key didn't work again - they went to the desk, this time the manager said the previous night had been a warning (but no one told him that). They were given 20 minutes to pack up and get out or they were calling the police. They and their two dogs had to go stay at the Ramada Inn across the street. 

I also feel bad about the husband and wife who made their hotel reservations a year in advance because she needed a handicap room. Guess what, they didn't get one. This other woman standing with them was telling me she screamed at the management and warned them they had better get her a proper room right away....and they did. That poor woman wasn't able to take a shower for a few days :w00t:

Many stories were going around, these are two that I know for sure happened because I talked with them. I don't understand why a hotel would agree to host a dog show, but not want dogs around....????? I wonder if Paris would have been kicked out.....


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Spider bites???


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow...incredible! I knew that the kilt gentleman came back I didn't know he was kicked out again. I think the removal of the dogs was totally illegal. I will write after I finish inventory. BTW Paris's family no longer own the Hilton.:huh:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The lady who needed a handicap room didn't get one when she first checked in?? and she'd booked one in advance... that it is HUGE. and very bad.

the couple in obedience (the man w/the kilt) they were so NICE, incredible.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What happened with removing dogs from rooms?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

the hotel apparently removed someone's show dogs from their room and took them downstairs.

I don't know who.. or anymore details then that.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

casa verde maltese said:


> the hotel apparently removed someone's show dogs from their room and took them downstairs.
> 
> I don't know who.. or anymore details then that.


I would have FREAKED! 

We never took the chance by leaving Bogie alone. He had to wait in a locked, running (for air) car while we ate a couple of meals. We parked so I could watch him the whole time we were in the restaurants.

Also, we were allowed to bring him to the outdoor dining area at Malone's for dinner one night. They normally only allow service animals, but they made an exception because I called ahead. I made sure to thank the Manager for allowing this and told him of our situation at the hotel. He said people had been called back to the hotel the night before due to barking dogs.

I really think the hotel did a poor job with the situation. We were using points and didn't spend any additional money there. Does anyone know if the hotel for next year will be a better venue?


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

This is terrible, I didn't go to Atlanta but I did stay at a Hilton last summer in Saratoga Springs and was very disappointed with the hotel there.
I would surely complain.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

casa verde maltese said:


> the hotel apparently removed someone's show dogs from their room and took them downstairs.
> 
> I don't know who.. or anymore details then that.


 The biggest issue with this was that there hadn't even been any complaints on this room. The dogs were removed 'just' because they were barking - NOT because anybody had called to complain about that particular room. And OF COURSE it's going to sound louder when the maids have the door open!! Even the most well-adjusted dogs would freak over that. Really? I would have probably complained too. 

This whole issue could have been avoided if the hotel HAD NOT put non dog show people in rooms right next to rooms with dogs in them. i realize they have to put people somewhere but putting what looked to be a basketball team on the same floor with 90% dogs? 

Other than the dog barking issue, I don't really have any other complaints about the hotel. The valet/bell boy staff were great, the shuttle people were great, the waiters/waitresses at the various restaurant were great (altho a bit slow) The main restuarant didn't have the best food but the sports bar did. 

The venue next year should be different and more welcoming and will hopefully put ALL DOG PEOPLE ON THE SAME FLOORS!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> The biggest issue with this was that there hadn't even been any complaints on this room. The dogs were removed 'just' because they were barking - NOT because anybody had called to complain about that particular room. And OF COURSE it's going to sound louder when the maids have the door open!! Even the most well-adjusted dogs would freak over that. Really? I would have probably complained too.
> 
> This whole issue could have been avoided if the hotel HAD NOT put non dog show people in rooms right next to rooms with dogs in them. i realize they have to put people somewhere but putting what looked to be a basketball team on the same floor with 90% dogs?
> 
> ...


 
I really didn't have any complaints either other than they didn't seem to like having dogs in their hotel. (well the food wasn't the best). I liked my lunch on Sunday, but it took so long, we had to finally ask for it "to-go" - and we missed the rescue parade anyway - DARN!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well Hilton was never known for having good food. It is really rare to find a Hotel with a good restaurant. Unless you are in Las Vegas and tho we were disappointed with the restaurants in the Paris Hotel. We expected better. For the other things that happened, it is just appalling.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I certainly hope the people, who's dogs were moved, report this to someone. I would've called the police. How dare they go into a room and remove personal property. (That's how the law sees dogs.) Would they have moved a smart phone or laptop b/c it was making noise? Heck no, that would be illegal! I hope they checked all their belongings too. That is just disgusting! This hotel has no business hosting such an event. I know I will never stay there. 

I had a similar experience at a hotel in the DFW area. They said Bailey was barking. Well of course he barked, when what sounded like sumo wrestlers were pouding down the hallway. It woke me up several times during the night.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have written to several people at Hilton Corporate Headquarters. So far I have received one reply from the manager at the Atlanta Hilton. I responded to him that his response was unacceptable. I'll let you know if anyone else gets back to me. I am planning to pursue this. Hopefully I will hear from someone higher up.

Read the section about asking for phone numbers. No one asked me for a phone number at any time during my stay. I was very clear about how iinadequate I thought staff training was. 



*Your Recent Stay*

Tuesday, May 11, 2010 1:58 PM



From: 
"David Piscola" <[email protected]>
Add sender to Contacts 



To: 
"[email protected]" <[email protected]>




Ms. Berger,

Thank you for taking the time to contact us regarding your recent stay.

I can certainly understand your frustrations and concerns regarding the hotel’s policy on pets. It is our ultimate goal that all guests have a safe, restful and enjoyable stay. To accomplish this on an unusual weekend such as the one just past, the hotel works hard to place guests in the most advantageous rooms so as to not disturb each other. As a pet friendly hotel we also take steps to ensure that we can reach out to our pet owners should the need arise so that we can prevent ongoing disturbances. *We do this by getting contact phones numbers at check in. As an airport hotel we have guests that may be sleeping at any time of day and need to be able to contact those owners who have left their pets unattended.*

As an owner of an AKC show dog myself I understand both the cost and frankly the emotion associated with having these fine animals in our care. I also understand that traveling with pets can be an added burden on a traveler and we try to accommodate their needs as best we can. But we must also take into account the needs of the other guests in the hotel. We certainly would expect that pet owners are aware that their pets may negatively impact others around them and would take the necessary steps to prevent this. In fact most owners realize these and take extraordinary efforts to be a good “neighbor”. In both cases that you mentioned, dogs had been left unattended for extended periods of time and the owners were unresponsive to our calls. In fact, one of the owners took over an hour and half to return to their room after being contacted by show staff despite the fact that they were here on site. This action was discourteous to the other guests around them. In those situations the managers took the best actions they could to try and please all of our guests.

Never the less, I agree that we as a hotel can do it better next time and we will take extra efforts to learn from this experience. I very much appreciate you taking the time to share your feedback with me as this will assist us in those efforts.

Please contact me directly if I can be of any assistance.

Best regards,

David Piscola
General Manager-Complexed
Hilton Atlanta Airport
Embassy Suites Atlanta Airport
1031 Virginia Ave
Atlanta, GA 30354
(p) 404-559-6885


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have heard from the woman that had her dogs removed. She was showing one of her dogs and when she went back to the room the other three had been removed in their pens and taken to the basement. She was not even allowed to go and get them but had to wait for the maintance people to bring them up from the basement (20 minutes). Now, too bad a number of us werent there to break the door down and get them. 
I hope everyone that had a bad experience with this particular Hilton and its General Manager will write the head corporate office and be very specific about dates and issues. I know a number of people that will be doing so and hope many others will. I wasnt at this Specialty and just good thing I didnt have Hope there and they had removed her from the room. I think you would all have had to bail me out of jail.LOL 
I have been to 3 Specialties so far and never had a problem. Most of the time you cant hear any barking of dogs in the rooms or hallways and wonder if this particular hotel had poor sound proofing between rooms.
Another lady and her husband were in a motor home parked out in the parking lot and the hotel people came banging on their door one morning while they were still asleep and told them they had to leave because the dogs were barking too much. Now "So what !! in a parking lot"??. So they had to move to the parking lot of the Hotel next door.
So write those letters. Please. Hugs,Edie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hilton Customer Support

*Contact Us*


Send us your email comments or questions about our hotels, Hilton HHonors®, or our Web site. Security and privacy are important issues to the Hilton Family of Brands. For your own privacy protection, we encourage you not to include sensitive personal information in any emails you may send to us. Please do not send credit card numbers or any sensitive personal information to us via email. 
*Recent Stay Comments*


Comments about a recent stay at a Hilton Family hotel? Send us an email or call 1-800-HILTONS (1-800-445-8667) and ask for Guest Assistance.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> I have written to several people at Hilton Corporate Headquarters. So far I have received one reply from the manager at the Atlanta Hilton. I responded to him that his response was unacceptable. I'll let you know if anyone else gets back to me. I am planning to pursue this. Hopefully I will hear from someone higher up.
> 
> Read the section about asking for phone numbers. No one asked me for a phone number at any time during my stay. I was very clear about how iinadequate I thought staff training was.
> 
> ...


Reva - No, one asked me for my phone number, that I recall.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You know, I find this whole thing with the Hilton out of line. Why in the world would they host the 2010 Nationals and then cause such an uproar with all the little white fluffs? They need to be repriminded for sure......Not only did the staff make fun of the dogs but management took them out of their rooms........wonder if they would have done that to kids if the parents had run out for something and they just took them to the basement!!! I am just livid and I was not even there~~~I felt sorry for the older gentleman that wore the kilt that was put out.....what is this world coming to????:w00t:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

casa verde maltese said:


> Reva - No, one asked me for my phone number, that I recall.


I had to give my # when reserving but I was never asked for a local or cell number at check in. I believe the idiots even called Cat at her HOME number while at the Hilton.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

This is what Carina did:
Hilton Atlanta Airport, Atlanta, GA - Yahoo! Travel


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

casa verde maltese said:


> This is what Carina did:
> Hilton Atlanta Airport, Atlanta, GA - Yahoo! Travel


I think maybe putting the reviews on tripadvisor will help too. A lot of people check tripadvisor

Also, if someone had taken Lola out of the room without permission or even notifying me, I would've called the police and filed a police report--even if she was just put in the basement. Unacceptable.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I was asked for my cell # when i checked in, which I was more than happy to give.

Every time I am at a show and staying in a hotel, if Marina and I leave the dogs in the room, I ALWAYS give the front desk my cell and tell them to call me if there are any barking complaints.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Must have been SO SCARY going back to the room and finding dogs missing  And I imagine the removed dogs were also scared being manhandled by strangers and left in a basement (cold? dark?)

Yes, it's pretty weird (understatement) that they didn't have staff meetings to go over policies for dealing with things that would surely come up while hosting a DOG event 

And what they did to the woman in the wheelchair who reserved an appropriate room ahead of time is just appalling.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

maltlovereileen said:


> And what they did to the woman in the wheelchair who reserved an appropriate room ahead of time is just appalling.


Not to mention a violation of the Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

First thing when I checked in Friday I asked the desk clerk if they put all the dog people on the same floors. She said no. I frowned, and she said, "We aren't able to do that." Then she gave me a paper to sign and put my cell phone on, because I was checking in with a pet. 

I didn't have any direct complaints with the hotel myself, as I only stayed one night. I thought it was overrated like most chain hotels. 

IMO at least 2 people have serious complaints: The person who asked for a handicap room and didn't get one, and the person who had her dogs removed from the room. If I were the woman with the dogs, I'd think about taking further action. Those show dogs are valuable in many ways, and if they were traumatized in any way, I'd find a lawyer.

TripAdvisor.com is a very well-read travel website. Also, bringfido.com is a pet friendly travel site. If you have a complaint and feel it will fall on deaf Hilton ears, the perhaps go to one or both of those sites and post a review. In addition, what really needs to happen is the event coordinator for the AMA needs to speak with the Event Coordinator at the Hilton. 

I had a bad experience at a hotel once and complained, and the GM refunded every penny of the hotel bill to me immediately.

I've lived in ATL for 16 years, and IMO it has NEVER been a dog-friendly city overall.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There were literally dozens of people who were called and threatened with being thrown out of the hotel for barking dogs. Every few hours I heard another report from people about this kind of threat. They did not offer workable solutions. They patrolled hallways listening for barking and knocked on doors to see if dogs would bark. 

One couple went out for dinner. When he returned he was told that if he did not get himself and his dogs out of the hotel in 20 minutes, they would call the police. He ended up having to move to the red roof. 

I personally know the family whose dogs were removed to the basement. People in nearby rooms said they did not hear the barking of those dogs. But the dogs were taken out of the room and the owners were locked out of the room upon their return. 

Though from what I understand AMA negotiated to have pets allowed in the rooms while we were gone from them, the hotel tried to change the policy to no unattended dogs and did their best to make sure that happened. Which meant people were unable to go to lunch, dinner (the banquet) or other events. 

It would be one thing if this was one or two incidents. I have been to dog show hotels where one or two incidents has occurred, but this was clearly a targetted effort on the part of the Hilton.

And I have to say, I was less impressed than Stacy was with the rest of the staff. The shuttle driver was fabulous. Most of the staff was ok/mediocre. 

But there was not a lot of Southern Hospitality to be found. It was my friend Meg who got bit, not once, but twice by a spider in her room. 

I walked out of my room literally right next to two maids who watched me walk out. I realized I had left our second key in the room and turned around to put the current key in the lock. It did not work. The maids would not let me in. Both said I had to call security. I did. They person on the courtesy phone said security was too busy to come let me in my room. (Probably busy making dogs bark so they could harass people). 

The food was poor and the cobbler was awful. Wait staff rarely responded to thank yous or smiles. On Monday morning when I checked out they did not ask how my stay was (perhaps they had had too many earfuls). I told her I needed the shuttle. She nodded, but did not tell me I had to go to the lower level for the shuttle. I found that when I went to the front door and read the sign. 

I understand that hosting a dog show is a larger burden on a hotel. It is not the same as hosting a group of business people. However, this hotel agreed to host our event and should have been willing to work with our group in a courteous and respectful manner. They were not.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I had no idea from all the pictures and the funny stories that behind all that fun was such a high level of frustration. I do hope that next year communication between Event Staff and the Hotel Event Staff allows for all participants (both 2 and 4 legged) to have a more enjoyable time!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

This type of service is simply inexcusable. I think it irks me a lot because I was in customer service management for many years. 

Even though hosting a dog show is more of a burden on a hotel, the event was booked through the Hilton events coordinator, (Joyce Leaphart) and it was her job to ensure that the AMA and their guests were accommodated accordingly, which they WERE NOT. All they had to do was one simple thing: Put all the dog show people in rooms next to each other. Problem would have been solved.

If I were the AMA, I'd be speaking with the Hilton Events person and upper management. 

I don't want to sound like I am totally trashing Atlanta. There are other hotels in Atlanta that provide better service and better food, as well as more restaurant choices nearby for those who didn't want to eat hotel food. The hotels in the Galleria area come to mind. 




CloudClan said:


> There were literally dozens of people who were called and threatened with being thrown out of the hotel for barking dogs. Every few hours I heard another report from people about this kind of threat. They did not offer workable solutions. They patrolled hallways listening for barking and knocked on doors to see if dogs would bark.
> 
> One couple went out for dinner. When he returned he was told that if he did not get himself and his dogs out of the hotel in 20 minutes, they would call the police. He ended up having to move to the red roof.
> 
> ...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

My only complaint is that my refrigerator didn't work! I called down 3 times and finally on the 3rd time and an over an hour later did the maintenance guy show up. I had stepped out the room for 5 mins and in that time he had came and left word via my 12 yr old son. That if it wasn't cooling to my liking they would replace it. Well, it never cooled! I ended up putting the food into the cooler and keeping it on ice. The food there was overly expensive too! 

It was horrible the way they treated the guy in the kilt and his wife, Ruth. They were very nice and very upset! I can't remember the lady's name that had her show dogs confiscated. But when she was talking about it, she was literally about to cry. Definitely won't be staying there ever again.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amen Carina! I went and added my review onto yahoo as well. I was one of those who was threatened. I left my dogs in their crates as instructed in the AMA rules and took my kids to the pool for a little over an hour. I returned to the room and the housekeeper had been in the room and made the beds. Of course the dogs will bark when there is a stranger in the room. The dogs were quiet when I had returned from the pool.

An hour after returning, I had a knock at the door, the AMA speaker and an armed security guard threatened me telling me they had a complaint of barking and if I didn't fix the problem tht there will BE a problem and we would be removed from the hotel.

I was in tears! I felt totally threatened, and not welcome at all. After that I felt like I couldn't leave the dogs even for a moment. Of course that meant the kids and I could not dine in the hotel anymore. I had to go through drive through restaurants for lunches and dinners with the dogs in the truck. And we sat in the hotel parking lot and ate. Luckily the coffee kiosk had donuts or we would have had to go to fast food for b fast as well. If not for the friends I met and the good outcome of the show, I would have had the worst time. I was close to going home, the hotel had stressed me so badly. Luckily I had Stacy and Maggie to latch into, lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just posted on Yahoo too. Will also post on TripAdvisor since I use that as my bible of where to stay when I can. 
Someone wrote here about a sports team that was on our floor. I could be wrong but I really don't think they had anything to do with the complaints...at least I have no first hand knowledge of it. But on Friday evening I was on my floor and heard a woman complaining to some staff person about a dog barking. I had heard this dog barking down the hall every time I was coming or going. I just felt sorry for the Malt. BUT my issue wasn't with the guest but with the hotel putting non-AMA people on floors with AMA people. I've been on business trips where I've been very annoyed with kids screaming, jumping overhead, partying until 2 in the morning,etc. since I'm there to work and like to come back to relax in my room after a long day. But, it's up to the hotel to make things right and NOT to threaten people, kick them out and especially take a dog from a room. It's unbelievable. Would they take a misbehaving child out of a room if the parents left to get something downstairs? Hilton should be ashamed!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Alice and my room got reported for barking dogs on the first night. They left a voicemail on my cell phone. I felt like we were in a college dorm getting reported by the RA. The next two nights we got babysitters for the girls. Thank you Heidi, Pat and Ashley! Honestly though, the Hilton was so unorganized to be hosting a dog event. Put us all on the same few floors. How difficult is that?! It made it so difficult to get lunch and dinner outside our hotel room. 

I will say thank you though to the Hilton for giving us a suite. I didn't pay for a suite but lo and behond we check into our room and find a suite. Pefect for our late night parties w/fluffs.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> I have written to several people at Hilton Corporate Headquarters. So far I have received one reply from the manager at the Atlanta Hilton. I responded to him that his response was unacceptable. I'll let you know if anyone else gets back to me. I am planning to pursue this. Hopefully I will hear from someone higher up.
> 
> Read the section about asking for phone numbers. No one asked me for a phone number at any time during my stay. I was very clear about how iinadequate I thought staff training was.
> 
> ...


 
So he wrote to you on Tuesday and I guess they hadn't yet started to figure out how to do it better. One guest got a call on Monday to get back to her room and take care of her barking dogs otherwise they would be removed. The guest replied that she would be unable to quiet the barking dogs since she had already checked out of the hotel and was at the airport with her dogs ... and they were not barking.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

MaryH said:


> So he wrote to you on Tuesday and I guess they hadn't yet started to figure out how to do it better. One guest got a call on Monday to get back to her room and take care of her barking dogs otherwise they would be removed. The guest replied that she would be unable to quiet the barking dogs since she had already checked out of the hotel and was at the airport with her dogs ... and they were not barking.


Unbelievable!!! :angry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

MaryH said:


> One guest got a call on Monday to get back to her room and take care of her barking dogs otherwise they would be removed. The guest replied that she would be unable to quiet the barking dogs since she had already checked out of the hotel and was at the airport with her dogs ... and they were not barking.


I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time.....and it is horrible that this even happened, but it did give me a chuckle...more at their (hotel management's) stupidity. :HistericalSmiley:

The only time Ava barked is when I was IN the room with her and she was feeling feisty :w00t: ! The two times I left her with Heidi, (for meals) I'm pretty sure she was quiet as a church mouse.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Doesn't look like any of us will be staying at the Hilton again!


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> There were literally dozens of people who were called and threatened with being thrown out of the hotel for barking dogs. Every few hours I heard another report from people about this kind of threat. They did not offer workable solutions. They patrolled hallways listening for barking and knocked on doors to see if dogs would bark.
> 
> One couple went out for dinner. When he returned he was told that if he did not get himself and his dogs out of the hotel in 20 minutes, they would call the police. He ended up having to move to the red roof.
> 
> ...


We had no trouble last year as the Red Lion was a dog-friendly hotel that I have used before when I was president of Pacific Rim Maltese Club. Although I have to say; The Pacific Northwest is very dog friendly wether it is Portland, Seattle or Vancouver. I wasent able to go this year, but I heard everyone still had a great time seeing friends and the Malt's. Char


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

notori said:


> We had no trouble last year as the Red Lion was a dog-friendly hotel that I have used before when I was president of Pacific Rim Maltese Club. Although I have to say; The Pacific Northwest is very dog friendly wether it is Portland, Seattle or Vancouver. I wasent able to go this year, but I heard everyone still had a great time seeing friends and the Malt's. Char


Well Char, I have to say - after those kids who were at the Red Lion before all of our fluffs arrived - our fluffs were like angels!


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Well Char, I have to say - after those kids who were at the Red Lion before all of our fluffs arrived - our fluffs were like angels!


LOL, Like you said that was before our show, thank goodness.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

All I have to say is, Girls, I am so proud of you for all the complaints you made against the hotel. They better believe that you can't push the members of SM (the ones that attended, I did not) around!! I love it that you stood up for what they did to you. They need to be reported for such bad service. From all that I have read, it was like they were harrassing you after they got your money. Shame on them!!!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

ooooooo now that was going over the edge to remove the dogs. I don't think so. I would be very very upset over that one.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I posted on Trip Advisor yesterday and today received an e-mail asking me to verify that I had posted the review. Did anyone else get an e-mail? If I don't verify, my post will be removed from the site.

Also today, I received an e-mail from the Front Office Manager, Jon Guerricaechebarria telling me that he could understand my frustration and concern over having my dogs moved to the Security Department. 

Huh??? My girl wasn't removed! I have no idea why he thought this. I forwarded the e-mail on to my friend who did have her 3 dogs taken to the basement. 

I'd post the e-mail but I'm afraid of reprucussions from the hotel. I will be posting though to other travel sites and will write the Hilton Corporate Office too.

Cathy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cathy said:


> I posted on Trip Advisor yesterday and today received an e-mail asking me to verify that I had posted the review. Did anyone else get an e-mail? If I don't verify, my post will be removed from the site.
> 
> Also today, I received an e-mail from the Front Office Manager, Jon Guerricaechebarria telling me that he could understand my frustration and concern over having my dogs moved to the Security Department.
> 
> ...


I just posted to Trip Advisor. Don't think that I had to verify since I've often posted reviews on there before. Every time I think of that hotel my blood boils.:angry:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I spoke directly with one of the people who were kicked out. It was the nice older gentleman who wore kilts while participating in obedience. He and his wife came back from dinner around 8:30pm and their key didn't work, the desk gave them another one, the next evening their key didn't work again - they went to the desk, this time the manager said the previous night had been a warning (but no one told him that). They were given 20 minutes to pack up and get out or they were calling the police. They and their two dogs had to go stay at the Ramada Inn across the street.
> 
> I also feel bad about the husband and wife who made their hotel reservations a year in advance because she needed a handicap room. Guess what, they didn't get one. This other woman standing with them was telling me she screamed at the management and warned them they had better get her a proper room right away....and they did. That poor woman wasn't able to take a shower for a few days :w00t:
> 
> Many stories were going around, these are two that I know for sure happened because I talked with them. I don't understand why a hotel would agree to host a dog show, but not want dogs around....????? I wonder if Paris would have been kicked out.....


OHHHH is THIS why our keys wouldn't work... well, GEEZ, we had to get a new key, SIX times!!! but two of those times, I know for sure there wre no barking dogs as I had all of them with me! 

crazy and yes, I'm writing Hilton


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Cathy said:


> I posted on Trip Advisor yesterday and today received an e-mail asking me to verify that I had posted the review. Did anyone else get an e-mail? If I don't verify, my post will be removed from the site.
> 
> Also today, I received an e-mail from the Front Office Manager, Jon Guerricaechebarria telling me that he could understand my frustration and concern over having my dogs moved to the Security Department.
> 
> ...


Cathy, I did get this email and I vverified it. ALL that I wrote was true, including the reason WHY they did all of what they did, via discussion with Eva. They are in HOT water, that hotel!!! I think we could all claim harrassment!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The Atlanta Chamber of Commerce/Convention Visitors Bureau should know about this too. And perhaps Clark Howard, a local radio personality who helps consumers when they get ripped off: Clark Howard: An Introduction to the Consumer Action Center on clarkhoward.com


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! I'm so sorry you guys had to deal with that stuff. You're right, why host an event, get the money for it and then treat the participants, canine and human like crap? That sucks!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I like Howard ! He has good advice.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just posted my (opinion) review to TripAdviser. I sure hope we can collectively made a difference the way that hotel treats it's paying guests.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> I have written to several people at Hilton Corporate Headquarters. So far I have received one reply from the manager at the Atlanta Hilton. I responded to him that his response was unacceptable. I'll let you know if anyone else gets back to me. I am planning to pursue this. Hopefully I will hear from someone higher up.
> 
> Read the section about asking for phone numbers. No one asked me for a phone number at any time during my stay. I was very clear about how iinadequate I thought staff training was.
> 
> ...


 Reva - I just got the same "form letter" from them that you did.:angry::angry: He says he's the owner of an AKC show dog himself (???) I wonder how he would like it if someone grabbed his show dog out of his room?


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

After reading about this debacle, I just have to add my two cents: it seems like the letter he drafted was really pointing the finger at you guys for not being "courteous and responsible" pet owners. That's calling into question your integrity and I don't think it was an adequate response either.


----------

